# President Jill Biden?



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

First lady, not President Biden, likely to visit Japan for the Games -paper


Japan and the United States are making arrangements for First Lady Jill Biden to visit Japan for the Tokyo Olympics, but President Biden is not likely to accompany her, the Yomiuri Shimbun daily said on Sunday.




www.reuters.com





Jill Biden is going to the Olympics without Joey, where she will meet with heads of state?

Who is really the President?

This nation has never been so vulnerable.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Send the Sniffer in Chief, and he'll get lost there.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Send the Sniffer in Chief, and he'll get lost there.


That's not a bad thing.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

They tried Harris as the stand in president, and things did not work out well.
I guess it’s Nurse Jill’s turn.
I listened to the Fox News 6:00 hour feed on my satellite radio for about 5 minutes on the way home (that’s about my max) and they threw out a teaser about Harris possibly being replaced as VP. Of course, legally that would be impossible, but Fox has to keep the True Believers stirred up.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

If she was convinced to step down it's not impossible.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Who is really the President?


We really have no idea. TPTB will probably let us know when they are ready.



Robie said:


> If she was convinced to step down it's not impossible.


That's an ego office, especially when your bid for president was so badly defeated. She could go but it would take an awful lot to convince her.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

inceptor said:


> That's an ego office, especially when your bid for president was so badly defeated. She could go but it would take an awful lot to convince her.


Once again...it depends on who's in charge and how much damage and embarrassment they feel she's doing.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

This is what happens when a bunch of raging idiots hire somebody to do a job they were never qualified for.


----------



## Xstuntman (Feb 25, 2021)

Well it's not like she could possibly to a worse job than either Pedo or the Ho.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Do you knuckleheads still think it matters who the President is? 

HA! 🖕


----------



## Xstuntman (Feb 25, 2021)

Slippy said:


> Do you knuckleheads still think it matters who the President is?
> 
> HA! 🖕


Yep.
Trump wasn't one of them and they are still after him, Rudy and the rest. They won't stop until he is dead or in jail and then they will go after his kids to set an example.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Don't you just feel so safe about it though? She's like a doctor, like she won't get like sick or anything cause like: PhD ya know? So like she's also so smart cause she's like a doctor so like she'll do fine, cause like the chinese totally like respect smart ugly ass woman, who are wives of retarded old white pervs. So like i think we should all like feel really sfe about this like totally. Chill vibes.

Apologies. Sometimes its necessary to go all out valley girl libertard just to like explain like oh you know- you know- THE THING!


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Denton said:


> Who is really the President?


Technically Trump is predient if we honor our democratic republic, as practicing president its probably some cracked globalist pedophile with all the dark money who we don't even know about, as figurehead president its Joe baby, as puppet president its probably kamala. At least God will always be God, and that never changes.


----------

